# Mit Beamer spielen?



## Huax (27. Januar 2011)

Aloah zusammen,

es ist zwar nicht direkt ein Monitor, aber ein Beamer zeigt ja auch Bilder an..

Gibt es Beamer auf denen man (vernünftig?) spielen kann, oder sind die Teile nur zum Filme schauen tauglich? Wenn ja, wüsste jemand worauf man achten muss?

Grüßli Huax


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe schon an einem Beamer FIFA 10 gespielt, in einem PC-Spezialist-Laden und ich fande es war doch recht vernünftig.


----------



## m_bayer (27. Januar 2011)

@huax: Du weißt schon das nach so ca. 200-300h die Lampe wechseln musst und das dann zum teil teurer als ein neuer Beamer ist?

Das ist der Punkt an dem ich es bisher belassen habe mit einem Beamer zu spielen, davon abgesehen das es aber schon ein Erlebnis ist ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

Also kommt drauf an was man spielt, ich find für Shooter ist nen Beamer einfach nicht unpassend weil das Bild viel zu groß ist und man die übersicht doch recht schnell verliert. 
Wo aber nen Beamer echt fun macht, Race Games, oder Flighsims, oder eben so Games wie Fifa. 

Worauf du achten must, optimaler weiser nen DLP Beamer, der hat ne schnellere reaktionszeit, und höhere kontrastwerte, beides vorteilhaft beim Zocken. 


Allerdings solltest du erstens mindestens 1000€ mal einrechnen für den Beamer, dann nochmal um die 100-200 für ne Leinwand. Bedenke nen Beamer hat meist ne Lebenszeit zwischen 4000-6000 stunden, danach muss die Lampe getauscht werden, je nach Beamer kann die auch gern mal 700€ kostet ( bei meinem DLP Beamer z.b 390€ und hält 4000 stunden, bei meinem LCD Beamer 150€ hebt aber auch nur 1000stunden ) 
Und der Stromverbrauch ist nicht ohne, zum Zocken eingentlich total übertrieben, als bsp mein LCD Beamer ( Tagesslicht Tauglich ! ) frisst im Betrieb 600watt ! Mein DLP Beamer der allerdings nen abgedunkelten raum brauch frisst 300watt im Betrieb. 

Auserdem sind sie für dauersessions ungeeignet, 8 stunden am stück würd ich nem Beamer nicht antun. 

Ach und nochwas, das Zimmer sollte keine weißen Wände haben, die reflektieren zuviel licht was den kontrast vom Bild schwächt, und vorallem die Schwarz werte verhunzt. 

Also Billiger kommste weg wenn dir nen FullHD TV kaufst mit nem großen durchmesser, ist auch von den Betriebskosten einfach billiger.

@M_bayer 200 stunden ist schwachsinn, meistens sinds 1000 Stunden minimal, so wie bei meinem LCD Beamer z.b und da kost die Lampe dann auch "nur" 150€ 
Was aber stimmt, nach bereits 10% der Gesamtbetriebszeit verlieren die meisten MH Lampen bis zu 30% Lichtleistung. 
( MH = Metaldampf Lampen ) Es gibt aber auhc die möglichkeit div Beamer auf Xenon umzubauen, da kostet dann ne neue Lampe 60€ allerdings sind diese umbauten dann nur noch in komplett dunklen räumen zu gebrauchen.


----------



## F3IIX (27. Januar 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, nen Beamer zu Zocken macht durchaus Spaß, kostet aber halt auch dementsprechend. 

Nicht zu vergessen ist auch, dass ein Beamer samt Leinwand seinen Platz braucht und ggf muss das Zimmer zusätzlich noch ordentlich verdunkelbar sein. 

Würde daher auch eher zu einem großen LCD raten. Außer du hast das passende Kleingeld+passendes Zimmer und willst dir was gönnen


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

Stimmt die Zimmergröße spielt auch nochmal ne rolle, also bei nem 2 Meter Leinwand durchmesser sollte man schon seine 4 meter abstand haben. 

Und dann ist natürlich auch nochmal abhängig vom Beamer wie groß das Bild überhaupt werden kann bei nem bestimmten abstand von Beamer zur Leinwand. 

Was ein MUSS ist, das man das zimmer komplett verdunkeln kann, bei nem hellem Zimmer hat man eben extrem schlechte kontrast und schwarz werte.  Das gillt wie ich auch schon geschrieben hab genauso für die Wandfarbe, helle Farben und nen Beamer ist ne schlechte lösung.

Und wenn man unterm Dach wohnt, sollte man sich das gleich ausm Kopf schlagen, Beamer produzieren extreme Hitze bedingt durch die Lampen, und sollten daher auch ne ausreichende kühlung haben.

Ach und nochwas, Die Montage von so nem Beamer, also man sollte sich gleich nen Deckenhalter dazu kaufen, sind dann nochmal bis zu 100€ und die Decke sollte auch stabil sein. Also so ne holzdecke mit hohlraum dazwischen ist nicht grad gut, oder wie bei mir, ne Decke aus Stahlbeton keine ahnung was die da gebaut haben, aber selbst mit ner Hilti bekomm ich keine löcher in die decke *rofl*


----------



## Huax (28. Januar 2011)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten!

Hmm.. wenn ich das so les kost das ja doch ordentlich.. auch über die Zeit.. aber das Feeling ist sicher genial 

Nun kommen aber neue Fragen auf.. 
Ich bin mir leider auch nicht sicher ob der Platz in meinem Zimmerchen dafür reicht.. ich sitz hier in ~4,8m*3,5m. Eine Wand ist hölzern, eine schwarz, eine mit Vorhängen verdunkelt und die letzte leider weis, allerdings ziemlich beklebt - wär das dunkel genug?
Und wie wichtig ist die Auflösung bei so einem Beamer? Auf meinem Monitor spiel ich auf fullHD, brauch der Beamer auch diese Auflösung oder muss die Leinwand dann zu groß sein, damit es überhaupt erkennbar ist?

Grüßli Huax


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Januar 2011)

Auch beim Beamer gilt je höher die auflösung desto besser, bzw grade bei nem Beamer mach das nochmal ne portion mehr aus als bei nem Monitor.

Nun stell dir mal vor du hast nur 800*600  bei nem bild mit 2meter durchmesser auf nem abstand von 3 metern kannst du die einzelnen Pixel zählen weil die so groß sind. Fürs zocken solltest du schon mindestens HDReady haben, besser wär aber FullHD.  

Was die begebenheiten vom Zimmer angeht, ob das dunkel genug ist liegt auch einerseits daran wie stark du wert auf gute kontraste legst, ob das bei dir dunkel genug ist lässt sich schwer sagen. Du must halt bedenken, Schwarz kann nen Beamer nicht darstellen, dunkle flächen werden dargestellt in dem weniger licht auf die fläche fällt. Reflektieren jetz deine Wände extrem viel licht, sind die dunklen flächen eher hellgrau und der kontrastwert extrem schlecht.

Was die kosten angeht, also wie gesagt eigentlich sind die viel zu hoch fürs Zocken, Rechne mal so du zockst 4-5 stunden jeden tag, was je nach beamer und stromanbieter auch mal 1€ und mehr sein kann im jahr, gehen wir von einem Euro aus, sind im jahr 365€ Stromkosten nur für den Beamer, dann kommt nach einem jahr dann ne neue Lampe dazu, gehen wir mal von der mitte aus also rund 300€, sind 665€ nur damit du nen Bild hast beim Zocken, laufende kosten ... und dann kannste den Beamer nach 4 jahren wegwerfen weil der an seiner verschleisgrenze ist ( bei nem DLP Beamer geht man von 4000-6000 stunden aus, nen LCD Beamer noch weniger ) oder du lässt ihn reparieren für nen haufen kohle. 
Du hast also dann in 4 jahren, gut 4160€ ausgegeben damit du auf nem großen Bild zocken kannst, und danach ist der spass erstmal vorbei. Das wär jetz das extrembeispiel, wenn du wirklich jeden tag zocken würdest auf dem Beamer. Also als Monitor ersatz nicht brauchbar, für hin und wieder mal ist das schon okay, wenn man bereit ist viel viel zu investieren. Du kannst natürlich auch erstmal zum "probieren" auf Ebay nen gebrauchten Beamer kaufen, wo ich allerdings sehr vorsichtig wär da wie gesagt nen Beamer nicht ewig hält, vorallem werden die meist ohne Lampen verkauft, da kannst zwar nen guten DLP Beamer für 200€ bekommen, fehlt aber die Lampe die dann 600€ kostet .... und dann weist du immer noch nicht wie lange das teil wirklich gelaufen ist oder was sonst mit dem ding getrieben wurde.  

Ich will dir das ganze nicht ausreden, nur eben klarmachen, das so nen spass mit enormen kosten verbunden ist an die man vorher meistens nicht denkt.


----------



## Jared566 (28. Januar 2011)

Wenn du was wirklich brauchbares haben willst, empfehle ich dir einen LED FullHD Beamer. Die halten durch die LED Technik wesentlich länger.

Was so ein Ding aber kostet, weiß ich nicht. Vermutlich nicht ganz billig.

Mfg Jared


----------



## kohllege (28. Januar 2011)

Ich finde, dass Zocken auf nem Beamer wird hier gerade "schlechter" gemacht als es ist. 

Ich habe erst vor kurzem mein Schlafzimmer geopfert für ein Heimkino der Einsteigerklasse. Als Beamer hält ein eMachines V700 her, welcher sein Bild auf ne weisse Raufasertapete wirft. Als Zuspieler hab ich einmal nen BD-Player, nen WD Media Player, nen DVB-T Receiver und mein Lapopt (über HDMI). Wird über nen AV Receiver mit nem Surround System aus Heco´s befeuert. 

Zur Bildqualität muss ich sagen, dass es mir persönlich absolut genügt und ich sehr sehr zufrieden bin. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Qualität des Zuspielmaterials an...Also ob HD oder nicht. DVB-T guck ich dann doch lieber aufm 40 Zoll LCD. 

Derzeit zocke ich über den Beamer (NfS Hot Pursiut, F1, gelegentlich CS:S, Mafia etc) und sitze ca. 3m von der Wand weg mit ner Bildschirmbreite von 1,70m. Größer dürfte es nicht sein, da sonst bei dem Beamer der RBE (Regenbogeneffekt) einfach zu groß ist. 

Zu den Kosten....Ich rechne das anders....Ein (ordentlicher) Kinobesuch kostet mich mit Anfahrt, Parkhaus, Getränk, Popcorn/Nachos etc. auch "mal eben" locker 30€ für zwei Personen. Mache ich das allein nur zwei mal im Monat sind´s 60€. Auf´s Jahr 720€. Wenn dadurch allein die Stromkosten gedeckt werden, bin ich zufrieden  Zu den Lampenkosten in Höhe von 145€ (für den emachines v700) kann ich nur sagen....Spaß kostet....Der Beamer hat ne Lampenlaufleistung im ECO Modus (reicht voll und ganz, da er von Haus aus Lichtstark ist) min. 3000 Stunden. Selbst wenn ich den Beamer also JEDEN Tag 3 Stunden nutze, hätte die Lampe ne Laufleistung von jährlich 1095 Stunden und würde somit ca. 3 Jahre hinkommen. Alle 3 Jahre ne neue Lampe in Höhe von 145€ (somit Lampenkosten jährlich von 48,33€ / monatlich 4,03€ / täglich (angenommen 30 Tage) 0,14€) sind da völlig akzeptabel. 

Gut...Muss dazu sagen, dass ich sämtliches Material (Zuspieler, Kabel, Boxen, Regalböden, Halterungen) eh schon hatte und nicht neu gekauft werden mussten. Nur der Beamer war an Kosten da (Gebraucht, 60 Stunden gelaufen für 250€!!!). Ne Leinwand kommt iwann dazu (selbstbau) für ca. 100-120€.

Und wo ist jetzt das teure an der ganzen Geschichte? Hobby´s kosten halt Geld und wie man an meiner Rechnung (die hoffentlich richtig ist  ) erkennen kann, nicht wirklich viel....

Gruß

der kohllege


----------



## Huax (28. Januar 2011)

Hmm.. sind das nun best- und worstcase? 
der Preis kann aufjedenfall abschrecken.. aber es reizt mich schon :o
Weiß jemand auf was für Daten außer der Auflösung noch bei nem Beamer achten muss? Sowas wie Leuchtkraft, Lebensdauer, Technik (was ist dieses DLP eigentlich?) und gibt es sowas wie eine Reaktionszeit beim Monitor?

Grüßli Huax


----------



## abnorm (19. September 2013)

Hallo Huax,

weiss nicht ob du mittlerweile einen Beamer zugelegt hast aber schreibe meinen Erfahrung mal trotzdem auch für die anderen Interessenten. Ich spiele seit Jahren mit verschiedenen Beamern Pc Games und bin einfach nur überwältigt. Angefangen habe ich mit einem 480p und nun habe ich einen Sanyo 3000 mit Full HD und satten über 1000 Ansilumen. Ich muss meinen Raum weder abdunkeln und meine Wände sind sehr hell. Ich bin aber auch kein Mensch dem es etwas ausmacht wenn das schwarz dunkelgrau ist, wichtiger finde ich die schiere Größe und die Gemütlichkeit auf dem Sofa. Zum Verbrauch sei gesagt dass die Beamer heutzutage schon reichlich sparsamer geworden sind, wobei man bei den meisten auch einen Eco Modus hat in dem sie auch nochmal bis fast die Hälfte an Energieverbrauch einsparen. Zu der Entfernung kann ich sagen dass ich in einer Wohnung schon 5m von einer 2m Leinwand entfernt saß und in einer anderen nur 2,5m - beides ging wunderbar! Im moment habe ich eine 3,5m Leinwand mit einem Abstand von 4m und bin vollends zufrieden. Seit neustem habe ich passend zu meinem Beamer noch eine Couch-Lösung gefunden um Tastatur und Maus noch bestens zu positionieren, den Couchmaster (nerdytec.com). Achso es sei auch gesagt dass man den Beamer auch nicht unbedingt an die Decke hängen muß, ich habe einfach ein günstiges Regal an die Wand gehangen - sollte nur das Gewicht aushalten... Und früher hatte ich ein Standregal hinterm Sofa stehen, ging auch prima. Wie du siehst bin ich totaler Fan von Im Wohnzimmer- Am Beamer- Pc spielen, darum wenn du noch fragen hast...


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2013)

Der Thread ist von 2011.  

Von daher:

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

